# Moving back to Canada with a Retired American Spouse?



## Rosie36 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hoping someone here can help as I'm sure many retirees move to Canada but I can't seem to find solid answers anywhere! I am a Canadian citizen who has been living in the US for 13 years after marrying a US citizen. My husband is now retired and I want to move back to Canada and, of course, take him with me. Apparently, if I apply to sponsor him from here, I need to provide some kind of proof that we will move to Canada if the application is accepted - and I'm told that proof would have to be property ownership or job offer. Well, we can't buy property there unless we sell here and we can't sell here until the application is approved and we know we can move - so, we don't have property ownership in Canada. We are retired so we have no job offers either. What else can be used as proof that we will move once the application is accepted???

I am told it is easier to sponsor him if I am already IN Canada, but we cannot afford to maintain two households while waiting for application processing - same issue as above, I could move back in advance, but I would not have property. I'm wondering if I can move back, stay with a friend and sponsor him, but have been told I would still need property ownership or a job offer. How do retirees do this???

It has been suggested that we move up there first and apply from within Canada, but how do we prove that he will leave if the application is denied? I've been told we will need to provide some kind of proof of that if we cross the border before applying.

I cannot believe this is so very difficult for retired couples, but I cannot seem to find a retired couple who has done it and can tell me what their process was. Is the only answer purchasing property in Canada???

Pulling my hair out trying to find answers on this....... any info will be greatly appreciated. I just want to come home!!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Who is telling you these things? Unless it's the Canadian government then it's balderdash. As a Canadian citizen you can return at any time and can sponsor your spouse to move with you.

Apply to sponsor your spouse, partner or children


----------



## Rosie36 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you for responding! I had read through the Canadian Immigration info and downloaded the application but had a question so I posted it on another forum similar to this one. The info I noted in my first post came from that forum. I'll work my way through the application and hopefully all goes well and I was concerned without cause.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Many Canadians obtain partners/spouses overseas and want them to go to Canada with them. The Canadian Government has a policy of keeping families together and actively sponsors that policy. 
Much Good Luck.


----------



## Rosie36 (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm still having problems finding out what constitutes "proof that you intend to live in Canada with your spouse.. Once they become permanent residents of Canada". If we cannot buy property in advance, what else is considered acceptable proof?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Rosie36 said:


> I'm still having problems finding out what constitutes "proof that you intend to live in Canada with your spouse.. Once they become permanent residents of Canada". If we cannot buy property in advance, what else is considered acceptable proof?


You are a Canadian citizen and as such, you do not require proof you intend to live in Canada. You can leave the country as often as you like and for as long as you like returning as often as you like, without encountering any immigration problems. Whoever told you this is talking nonsense.


----------



## Rosie36 (Jul 15, 2016)

My quote is from the Application to Sponsor. The list of supporting documents required to be submitted with the application includes "proof that you intend to live in Canada with your spouse once they become permanent residents." I've searched the Canadian Immigration website and I cannot find anything that indicates what is needed as this proof, but it does say the application will not be considered complete unless everything requested is included......


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Call them and ask.


----------



## Rosie36 (Jul 15, 2016)

colchar said:


> Call them and ask.


I have searched the CIC website and found one inquiry phone number which can only be called from within Canada and one webform that can only be used to inquire on existing applications. That is why I asked the question here - in hopes that someone would have been through the process under the same circumstances and could help me out. Believe me, if I could have found a way to just call and ask directly, I would not have ever posted here. I came here after much searching elsewhere. I'm not just being lazy, I don't know where else to turn.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

It took me less than five seconds to find this info - call 613-944-4000 and the choose options 1-1-2 and you will be talking to the CIC call center. You will, obviously, be responsible for long distance charges.


----------



## Rosie36 (Jul 15, 2016)

Wow, it's a good thing I know that most of my fellow Canadians are a pleasant, friendly and helpful bunch of people as that's sure not the impression you're giving here!! I too found that number and it does not accept calls from outside Canada. I won't be back to bother you here so won't read your undoubtedly superior response, but thanks for your very valuable 5 seconds! Have a really nice day!!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> You are a Canadian citizen and as such, you do not require proof you intend to live in Canada. You can leave the country as often as you like and for as long as you like returning as often as you like, without encountering any immigration problems. Whoever told you this is talking nonsense.


The OP, as a Canadian citizen, can return to Canada whenever she likes - however her foreign spouse cannot. It's true that Canadian citizens living abroad can sponsor foreign spouses (whereas permanent residents cannot) but the OP was correct that they must "demonstrate that [they] will live in Canada when the sponsored person becomes a permanent resident."

Guide 3900 - Sponsorship of a spouse, common-law partner, conjugal partner or dependent child living outside Canada

This is more of an issue for Canadians who have been living abroad for an extended period of time. A sponsor that has been abroad for more than a few years may have their applications scrutinised for this reason.

There are a number of ways to do this. Generally, owning property in Canada or having a job lined up upon your arrival are seen as reasonably conclusive proof of this but these proofs aren't always possible. At a minimum, you'd want to include a statement detailing your plans for moving to Canada together and including notarised statements from family/friends in Canada attesting to these plans would be helpful. Bank statements from Canadian banks, RRSPs, proof you filed your taxes in Canada previously, etc. are also helpful.

If you can't provide proof on the Canadian side, the alternative is to provide evidence showing your intent to move - copies of correspondence with real estate agents showing you're looking at property in Canada, copies of quotations received for moving services, quotes on flights, a copy of your relocation budget covering all major items.

They just want to know that you actually plan to move back. They understand that you may not necessarily have a house/job/etc lined up in Canada since you don't actually know when the visa will be granted.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Rosie36 said:


> Wow, it's a good thing I know that most of my fellow Canadians are a pleasant, friendly and helpful bunch of people as that's sure not the impression you're giving here!! I too found that number and it does not accept calls from outside Canada. I won't be back to bother you here so won't read your undoubtedly superior response, but thanks for your very valuable 5 seconds! Have a really nice day!!



*<SNIP>* And yes, that number _*will *_ accept calls from outside Canada as you would not be using an 800 number but would be dialing directly. All direct dial numbers (ie. area code+number) in Canada can receive calls from outside of the country. If you call that number directly it is no different than calling somebody's home number.


----------

